# Suche Simoreg 6RA2625 Stromrichter



## sradi (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo.
 Suche Simoreg 6RA2625 Stromrichter
A1098
A1086 
Hat jemand sowas????????
oder wo kann ich sowas günstig kauffen??
mfg


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2008)

Frag doch mal bei der Firma BVS nach.


Wie eilig ist es denn?
Möglicherweise haben wir bei uns in der Firma noch was rumliegen.
(Bin jedoch erst wieder am 12.01.2009 in der Firma)


----------



## sradi (23 Dezember 2008)

hallo
nicht so eilig.
mfg


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2008)

Sende mir doch mal am 11.01.2009  eine Mail, sodass ich dich NICHT vergesse.


Steckkarten diesem Typs gehen eigenlich nicht so oft defekt.


Welches Problem hast du  ?


----------



## sradi (23 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
also meine cnc drehmaschien ist mit einem gleichstrohmmotor angetrieben den der simoreg 6ra2625 steuert.immer wenn ich spindel drehen will zb. wenn ich 200 umd/min eingebe störzt die ganze maschine ab!!!!tacho habe ich schon gewechselt an dem motor jetzt könen es nur noch die platinen sein oder?mfg


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2008)

Was macht die Spindel, kurzer Hochlauf oder KEINE Bewegung ?

Was macht der Spindelstrom ?


Welche LED leuchten auf dem Regler ?
(Vorher und im Fehlerfall)


Geht der BB des Reglers weg ?


Feldspannung und Feldstrom in Ordnung ?


Welche Steuerung hast du ?


Welche Fehlermeldung ?
(NC oder PLC-Fehlermeldung)


P.S:  "Daumen runter" wollte ich eigentlich nicht, kann ich NICHT mehr entfernen.


----------



## sradi (23 Dezember 2008)

also. 
es zeigt keine fehler an das ist ja das problrm,
auf dem regler zeigen die auch keinen fehler!!!
wenn ich kleien drehzahl eingebe zb.s50 dann dreht sie von 10 bis 50 immer hoch und runter wenn ich s200 eingebe geht die ganze maschine wieder aus.
steuerung ist von fanuc aber der sthromrichter ist von simoreg und der motor von siemens mit hübner tacho


----------



## sradi (23 Dezember 2008)

oder ist es doch was anderes?


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2008)

> oder ist es doch was anderes?


Lege doch mal eine Spannung von ca. 1 Volt an den Sollwert an.
Der Motor sollte dann 10% Seiner Nenndrehzahl laufen.
(Z.B. mit Baterie und Poti.)


Gebe das RF-Signal mit einen separaten Schalter.


Dann sollte die Drehung möglich sein.


Läuft der Motor  ?


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2008)

> wenn ich kleien drehzahl eingebe zb.s50 dann dreht sie von 10 bis 50 immer hoch und runter


Hast du einen Oszi ?
Was macht der Sollwert ?
Gibt die Maschine diesen Sollwert vor  ?


Was macht RF-Signal.
Wir die RF sporadisch immer wieder weggeschaltet  ?
Relaiskontakt hochohmig ?





> wenn ich s200 eingebe geht die ganze maschine wieder aus.


Geht diese in die Disco       *ROFL*

Sorry, was meinst du mit "ausgehen"  ?
Notaus ?
Fehlermeldung ?
Wegnahme des RF-Kontaktes ?
Kontur/Schleppabstandaüberwachung ?


Also wie bereits erklärt Batteriekasten und Schalter für RF und testen.


----------



## sradi (23 Dezember 2008)

die ganze maschine geht aus und die sicherung im strohmkasten geht kapput!
im regler bereich klakert es immer kle kle so als hätte sie immer was an und aus geschaltet in sekunden takt . der motr ist überholtworden.


----------



## wincc (24 Dezember 2008)

hallo

hab noch einen 6ra22 da mit positionierplatine

welche nummer hat deine platine?


----------



## sradi (24 Dezember 2008)

A1  1098
a2  1086


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2008)

> die ganze maschine geht aus und die sicherung im strohmkasten geht kapput!


O.K.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine max. 63 Ampere Sicherung hast.
(Panzersicherung)


Wenn deine Maschine KEINEN defekt hätte und du öfters von 0 auf 2000 Umdrehungen beschleunigen würdes, vieleicht auch, sobald die Drehzahl erreicht hast die Drehrichtung der Spindel umschaltest.

WÜRDE mit ziemlicher Sicherheit AUCH deine Sicherung fallen.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fehler möglicherweise woanders liegen kann.


Hast du das mit dem Sollwert und dem RF schon geprüft.





> im regler bereich klakert es immer kle kle:wink: so als hätte sie immer was an und aus geschaltet in sekunden takt . der motr ist überholtworden.


Da gibt es 2 grüne LEDs  mit I und II    flackern diese abwechselnd  ?


----------



## sradi (24 Dezember 2008)

das mit denen led mus ich nochmall überprüfen!!also wir haben den sollwert aus der hauptplatine wo in den regler kommt überprüft der ist stabil!!
eigentlich hatt alles so angefangen!!!!
wollte die maschine warm laufenn lassen habe sie eingeschaltet und S800 M3 eigetipt. zum warmlaufen.
hatt alles gut geklappt wie immer.
dann bin ich weg gegangen (muste was schweissen)nach 5 min bin ich zurück und die maschine  hat sich komisch angehört also die drehzahl ist hoch und runter und dann nach 30sec. ist Sie abgestürtzt seit dem geht nix.
dann wurde mir gesagt das es der motor und das tacho sein kann ,habe alles gemacht geht aber trozdem nicht!!!
Kann es auch sein das es was mit dem schweissen zu tun hat???????


----------



## sradi (24 Dezember 2008)

ich glaube die haben geflakert dir led die grünen
jetzt sin feiertage und mein elektroniker ist weg!


----------



## sradi (24 Dezember 2008)

Wo kann denn der fehler ligen??????
mfg. und danke für die schnellen antworten.
Frohes fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2008)

> also wir haben den sollwert aus der hauptplatine wo in den regler kommt überprüft der ist stabil!!


 Mit was habt ihr ihn überprüft ?
Mit einem DVM ?
Oder mit einem Oszi.
Wie hoch is der "Oberwellenanteil" ?


Tip: Batterie und Poti Testweise nehmen für den Sollwert.






> dann bin ich weg gegangen (muste was schweissen)nach 5 min bin ich zurück und die maschine hat sich komisch angehört also die drehzahl ist hoch und runter und dann nach 30sec. ist Sie abgestürtzt seit dem geht nix.:sad:


 O.K. 




> dann wurde mir gesagt das es der motor und das tacho sein kann


Stimmt, das sind die erstem massnahmen, die ich AUCH ergreifen würde.
Jedoch OHNE Tausch und Reparatur.
Eine Messung mit dem Oszi am Tacho würde reichen.
(Der Motor wird mit "Hand"-Energie in Rotation gebracht)





> ,habe alles gemacht geht aber trozdem nicht!!!


Leider.





> Kann es auch sein das es was mit dem schweissen zu tun hat???????


Wenn alles Ordnungsgemäss im Firmenbereich "verkabel" ist, dürfte das NICHT die Ursache sein.
(Masseverschleppungen, Zerstörungen von Bauteilen dadurch sind selten)
(Zumindestens nach meiner Meinung)
(Bin jedoch meist in Firmen ab 100 Personen im Einsatz)


Wenn die LEDs flackern:
I bedeutet Drehrichtung/Energiefluss Positiv.
II bedeutet Drehrichtung/Energiefluss negativ.

Ursache kann sein:
- Sollwert wechselt / Spannungeinstreuungen
- Istwert wechselt (Tacho) Spannungseinbrüche / wechselt
- RF (Reglerfreigabe) wird weggenommen, Schnellbremsung 
(Hochohmig: Kurzzeitiges Bremsen/Beschleunigen auf Sollwert)
- Platine defekt (z.b. P-Anteil defekt) 


Was mach das Feld/Feldstrom ?
Könnte auch die Ursache sein.


Wenn dein Elektroniker wieder kommt, zeige ihn diese Informationen.



P.S: 
Ich denke, du hast schon einige Euros in diese Reparatur investiert.
Und das OHNE Erfolg.
Soltest du Reparatur vor Ort benötigen, könnte ich diesen Gewährleisten.
Natürlich NICHT umsonst 

Mein Vorschlag: Wenn ihr noch "Zeit" habt 
(KEINE eiligen Arbeiten mit dieser Maschine)

Dann Berücksichtigt meine Hinweise zur Fehlersuche.
Möglicherweise wird die Reparatur dann günstiger.
(Ausser es werden teuere Bauteile gekauft,)
(die dann letztendlich NICHT defekt sind)


Bitte um eine kurze Mail am 11.01.2009, 
dass ich wegen der Steckkarten nachschauen kann.


WO steht diese Maschine ?   (PLZ)


----------



## wincc (25 Dezember 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> O.K.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine max. 63 Ampere Sicherung hast.
> (Panzersicherung)



panzersicherungen??? sind normalerweise NH sicherungen 

bei simoreg werden Sitor bzw silized halbleitersicherungen eingesetzt alles andere währe fatal für die tyristoren


also wenn sicherungen fliegen ist meinst er motor def ... kohlen herunder oder der simoreg hat nen schaden am leistungsteil bzw am steuersatz ...

steuersatz und leistungsteil zu reparieren ist kein problem ...

wie schwerwiegend ist euer probem ??? könnte ihr ne woche auf euren simoreg verzichten ???


----------



## gravieren (25 Dezember 2008)

> panzersicherungen??? sind normalerweise NH sicherungen


NH-Sicherung gibt es viele.NH00 bis NH3 sind die Baugrössenangabe. Sitorsicherungen haben meißt auch die NH-Bauform.
auch Schraubsicherungen sind möglich.

Panzersicherungen haben meisst auslössung "GL".




> bei simoreg werden Sitor bzw silized halbleitersicherungen eingesetzt alles andere währe fatal für die tyristoren


100% ACK




> also wenn sicherungen fliegen ist meinst er motor def ... kohlen herunder oder der simoreg hat nen schaden am leistungsteil bzw am steuersatz ...


Wenn die Vorsicherungen des Stellers fliegen hast du recht.
Sind es die "Panzer"-Sicherungen hat er nur eine "kleineFirma" OHNE Trafoanschluß   


Es sagt ALLES ist aus  --> Panzersicherung Hausverteiler/ Gesamtabsicherung der Maschine   




> steuersatz und leistungsteil zu reparieren ist kein problem ...
> 
> wie schwerwiegend ist euer probem ??? könnte ihr ne woche auf euren simoreg verzichten ???


100%ACK.  Ich denke jedoch, es ist noch nicht einmal klar, ob das der Steller ist.

Bei zu kleiner Gesamtabsicherung UND schwingen des Hauptmotores ist es möglich, dass die Stromaufnahme die Hauptsicherungen "killt".


P.S:
Eine "kleine aufstrebende Firma" hat 4 NC-Maschinen gekauft.
Gesamtabsicherung der Firma 63 Ampere.
Ein Drehmaschine aus den "Neuen Bundesländer" war auch dabei.


Laut Typenschild sollte die Vorsicherung 160 Ampere betragen.
Angeschlossen wurde die Maschine an einer 32 Ampere Steckdose *ROFL*


Was natürlich NICHT funktionierte.


Probleme an allen Maschinen war die "klasische Nullung"  --> der RCD lösste aus.

Behebung:
1. Umverdrahten der EMV-Beschaltungen.
2. Beschleunigungs/Bremsrampe auf ca. 25 Sekunden stellen.


Ich habe mich Schriftlich abgesichert.
2000 Umdrehungen --> RCD fällt  --> Wohin mit der Energie  
Überspannungschäden sind für alle Geräte in dieser Firma möglich.


P.P.S. 
Die Firma hat mitlerweise einen 160 Ampere 
Absicherung UND einen Kompensationsanlage.


----------



## sradi (15 Januar 2009)

hallo.und danke erstmall für alles und frohes neues
also mein elektroniker hatt da wasgemacht und die stottert nicht mehr ,aber ich kann die drehzah nicht ändern egal was ich eingebe leuft sie immer auf 100 umdrehung/min????????


----------



## gravieren (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo


>mein elektroniker hatt da wasgemacht und die stottert nicht mehr
Erstmal schön.


>aber ich kann die drehzah nicht ändern egal was 
>ich eingebe leuft sie immer auf 100 umdrehung/min???????? 

Vorerst: Ich denke, dein Elektricker hat NICHTS falschgemacht ! ! !

Das verhalten was deine Maschine zeigt erklärt möglicherweise deinen Fehler.

Lies doch malein paar antworten von mir durch.

Ich denke, der Sollwert zum REgler war "sprunghaft".
Durch die starken Beschleunigungs und Bremsrampen fiehle deine Sicherung.

Nun ist der Sollwert stabil.
Auch die NC hat keine kontrolle mehr darüber.



Abhilfe:   
Drehzahl 50  eingeben --> Sollwert messen.
Drehzahl 200 eingeben --> Sollwert messen.

Ist der Sollwert bei 200 Umdr jetzt 4 mal so gross   ?


----------

